# London Girl moving to Dubai City



## lekiben12

Hi everyone,

I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move. 

I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.

And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.

Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?

Let me know x


----------



## thinklink

hello, dare I ask where you will be working? Is it Deira or Downtown Dubai? This will make a huge difference. I've just been in Dubai for about 20 days.. Have worked in the UK and London before relocating to Dubai and found this city an amazing place.. at least I quite like it. I was expecting to pay around 400 quid a month (just like a room in london zone 2, or zone 3) but it can be quite difficult to find to be honest.. to start with, if you want to save money and familiarise yourself with the place, you can live with someone, that is to share a room with another person (a girl) and then if you don't like it, change it to a one bedroom studio. Of course, you can find a one person studio with everything in it but it will definitely be well over your budget (will be around 600 pounds a month I think)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Toon

Hey welcome to the bored...

27,000, do you mean per year for rent? Or is that your monthly salary? 

Have a look at some of the older (3-4 years) apartments in Marina or JLT (just opposite Marina) on Dubizzle Dubai | Residential Properties for Rent in Dubai always a good place to start.

Because there are so many expats, then yes most people are very open.... (in fact you'll probably get a few creepy replies on here too).

Meeting people is probably the least of your troubles, where will you be based, cos that will depend on where you stay, will you have a car or use the Metro, again that depends on where you will stay.

Best advice is that your company put you up in a serviced apartment for 2 months while you get your visa sorted and find your way around.

Good luck!

Edited to add, the creepy replies have already started!


----------



## lekiben12

@thinklink- i’m working for a Fashion magazine company out in Dubai. The company is based (if i’m not mistaken) near the mall, dubai mall. their headoffice is in the Burj building but i won’t be working there. Are you living with someone?, whats the nightlife like, i’m not the biggest biggest partygoer but i’m no hermit either. Let me know x

@ Toon- 27,000 a year, i was advised to look at Shared apartment villas but to be honest, i don’t want to go through sharing. Maybe its just the fact that i’ve lived with my family and then having to move somewhere else and live with other people and get used to their homely habits, i’m not quite ready for , just yet (highly enthusiastic ocd) and i much prefer to live alone. i think, i may change my mind when i’m actually out there to see what my options are.

thank you guys x


----------



## Toon

27,000AED a year? So 2,250 a month? Are you sure? That's like poverty money, less than £380/month. I'll tell you now, no way can you survive on that. Can't be done. The absolute minimum (and this will still be tricky) is 10,000 a month.
Working in fashion isn't always the richest option - unless you're Naomi I guess but you really, really don't want to be even thinking about it, £380 is a weekend out, or a day at a posh beach pool with lunch and a drink or two.


----------



## Toon

Just to add, IPC (magazine publishers), their sales teams (I don't know what you do), but they start on over AED20,000 a month.


----------



## Garth Vader

Just to back up what Toon says, you really are going to struggle finding somewhere for that money.

A friend of a friend of a friend etc has a lodger and they pay around 35k just for a room (no lodgings or use of the house) in one of the outer 'burbs.

You may get lucky on Dubizzle. Avoid anything that mentions 'partitions' though


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Toon said:


> 27,000AED a year? So 2,250 a month? Are you sure? That's like poverty money, less than £380/month


Nonsense. Several people live with 1500 AED per month for accommodation.

You can find a place to live with that budget (2250AED) provided that you are ok having roommates. There are several ads at dubizzle.com have a look at it.

If you want to live in fancy areas (sharing), ask 36K AED because sharing can go as high as 3000-3500 AED monthly. In these fancy areas you are looking at sharing with 3 persons in total. 

Rent is cheap is some parts of town. 

The other thing that you can do is ask your employer that you want to live alone and if they can help you on that. some companies have PR/ HR people that do that.


----------



## Tropicana

Canuck_Sens said:


> Nonsense. Several people live with 1500 AED per month for accommodation.
> 
> You can find a place to live with that budget (2250AED) provided that you are ok having roommates. There are several ads at dubizzle.com have a look at it.
> 
> If you want to live in fancy areas (sharing), ask 36K AED because sharing can go as high as 3000-3500 AED monthly. In these fancy areas you are looking at sharing with 3 persons in total.
> 
> Rent is cheap is some parts of town.
> 
> The other thing that you can do is ask your employer that you want to live alone and if they can help you on that. some companies have PR/ HR people that do that.


i think the OP preferred to have an apt of her own, so 27k would definitely be too low unless its some place in Intl city


----------



## Toon

Canuck_Sens said:


> Nonsense. Several people live with 1500 AED per month for accommodation.
> 
> You can find a place to live with that budget (2250AED) provided that you are ok having roommates. There are several ads at dubizzle.com have a look at it.
> 
> If you want to live in fancy areas (sharing), ask 36K AED because sharing can go as high as 3000-3500 AED monthly. In these fancy areas you are looking at sharing with 3 persons in total.
> 
> Rent is cheap is some parts of town.
> 
> The other thing that you can do is ask your employer that you want to live alone and if they can help you on that. some companies have PR/ HR people that do that.


She's coming on her own, wants to live alone, comes from London, works in fashion.

I stand by my original post, she'd have a miserable time on £380 a month all in.


----------



## Engineer

> I stand by my original post, she'd have a miserable time on £380 a month all in.


Aye about right I think too!


----------



## Gavtek

Toon said:


> She's coming on her own, wants to live alone, comes from London, works in fashion.
> 
> I stand by my original post, she'd have a miserable time on £380 a month all in.


I think (hope) the 27k is her annual housing allowance. She'll have her salary on top of that which she'll need to dip into if she wants to live somewhere decent. Might get a studio in Al Barsha or Discovery Gardens but that's about it.


----------



## pamela0810

@ The OP: In addition to Gavtek's suggestion, you can also look at Al Nahda or Ghusais for apartments and might be able to find a place of your own. Although, those areas are not the most recommended, you will be living on the border of Sharjah and away from nightlife, western people, etc. It's got more of a Subcontinental population.

@ Canuck: Before calling someone else's post "Nonsense", may I please ask you to read the entire thread and then post. It's quite annoying when people just post something that doesn't make any sense at all and then have the audacity to call someone else's suggestion "Nonsense". The OP had already mentioned that she would like to live alone and not share an apartment and you go ahead and offer her suggestions of sharing 3 to an apartment. Really, who's talking nonsense now?


----------



## djuae

Hello,

I would suggest to have a clear picture in your mind....for below points:
27000 AED per year can not be salary for someone working in Fashion magazine, so clarify this point that its your budget for rent....right?

Have a check on your total expenditures which may be more than your salaries...which may include :
1. Driving classes/ License fee (if applicable for your license, then 5000 AED)
2. DEWA charges (Dubai electricity & Water Authority) with Chiller charges (~800 AED per month)
3. Internet/ TV/ phone charges (~450AED per month)
4. Mobile I believe should be paid by company
5. Food is depending on your choice of cuisine and if you shall cook or not
6. Commutation (Metro cost around 10-12AED per day), forget taxis..its really expensive (min is 10AED).
7. Clubbing can be costly, though lot of clubs have free ladies entry and offer free drinks too

In Dubai, lot of things to spend money on.....depends on your choice and budget.
Hope this may help.......btw, Marina area has no Chiller charges, JLT has Chiller charges.


----------



## lekiben12

Okay, I DON’T EARN 27,000 a year, i’ll be earning 9,000. What and where should i be looking for apartment wise. You’ve misunderstood what i wrote and have near enough psyched me out of my opportunity out here. I’d prefer to live alone and as much i’ve considered roomates, i find that it might work out cheaper for me if i lived alone, although the apartments i’ve looked at are not furnished... in the longrun, i’m probably better off getting a studio and with time i’d buy my furniture to complete. rather than forkout heap amounts of money for things. i dunno, what do you guys think?


----------



## lekiben12

sorry i earn *9,000 a month and the only thing they are paying for @djuae is for my accommodation whilst i await my visa. I already have a license here in the UK, i would need one for UAE? how much does that cost?. I haven’t even thought about driving yet. let me figure out my housing first.


----------



## HarryK

pamela0810 said:


> @ The OP: In addition to Gavtek's suggestion, you can also look at Al Nahda or Ghusais for apartments and might be able to find a place of your own. Although, those areas are not the most recommended, you will be living on the border of Sharjah and away from nightlife, western people, etc. It's got more of a Subcontinental population.
> 
> @ Canuck: Before calling someone else's post "Nonsense", may I please ask you to read the entire thread and then post. It's quite annoying when people just post something that doesn't make any sense at all and then have the audacity to call someone else's suggestion "Nonsense". The OP had already mentioned that she would like to live alone and not share an apartment and you go ahead and offer her suggestions of sharing 3 to an apartment. Really, who's talking nonsense now?


Pamela, I agree with you. But this is 2012 stop being a dictator.


----------



## lekiben12

Are apartments in Discovery Gardens ideal?. Am i better off renting with fully furnished, i find that i’m going to not incur costs in the long run if i rented fully furnished and was paying every month? no?. 

Whats best for everyone?


----------



## pamela0810

lekiben12 said:


> Are apartments in Discovery Gardens ideal?. Am i better off renting with fully furnished, i find that i’m going to not incur costs in the long run if i rented fully furnished and was paying every month? no?.
> 
> Whats best for everyone?


Is AED 9,000/- a month your basic salary and are they paying you 27K a year over and above this salary? Have you read through the salary thread on this forum? 9K a month is quite low to be honest, you won't be saving any money once all the bills are paid.
I would suggest you take a long hard look at the offer that you have received and reconsider.

Discovery Gardens is not that bad if you don't mind being stuck in traffic and living among the subcontinental people. A lot of the Western expats prefer to live in places like The Marina, JBR, JLT, etc so not sure you will like it too much.


----------



## lekiben12

I’m going to be earning 9,000 a month. I was looking at apartments that are 27,000 a year to rent. According to my recruiters its a good start up taking into consideration that british expats spend up to 35,000-55,000 a year on rent. So its liveable money... a lot of my colleagues based here in London, earn the same and get taxed. I mean i guess its the same way.


----------



## Toon

In that case Lekiben12, I apologise.

9,000Dhs a month really isn't brilliant, but, it's doable (I've lived on a lot less).

Get here, find your feet, spend a third (or so of that) on half decent place, and soar.

Well done that girl, you can do it, I know you can.


----------



## lekiben12

Thanks. My main concerns apart from socialising is living. @Toon how have you found it, socialising wise and living. Do you rent with someone, is it best for me to live alone and purchase the furniture etc.. I did want my own place.

To all others- is it possible to find a place thats semi furnished like just with the Kitchen appliances and a bed.. can anyone direct me to the best Landlord NOT AGENCY but landlord that can help.


----------



## Toon

lekiben12 said:


> Thanks. My main concerns apart from socialising is living. @Toon how have you found it, socialising wise and living. Do you rent with someone, is it best for me to live alone and purchase the furniture etc.. I did want my own place.
> 
> To all others- is it possible to find a place thats semi furnished like just with the Kitchen appliances and a bed.. can anyone direct me to the best Landlord NOT AGENCY but landlord that can help.


Kitchen and appliances are relatively usual - in apartments - beds, no, but they aren't expensive.

I would suggest that some people on this forum are one or more of the following :-
a) too negative
b) too up themselves and 
c) never been young and wanting an adventure.

Why don't you ask your employer to send a mail out around your colleagues and see if they can recommend?

Gotta be worth a go, maybe you have to share a 2 bedroom (with colleagues) for a few months until you get yourself on your feet, we've all been there.

Especially being young and single, it can't be easy.

Try those avenues, and I'm sure you'll be fine.

The first few months are the worst!


----------



## Gavtek

Another thing to keep in mind, it's unlikely that you'll be able to pay your rent in monthly installments, at best you'll need to give 4 post dated cheques to cover the annual rent. This means you may need to pay 3 months worth of rent, security deposit and agent's commission (usually 5% of annual rent) up front before you move in anywhere.


----------



## Garth Vader

Gavtek said:


> Another thing to keep in mind, it's unlikely that you'll be able to pay your rent in monthly installments, at best you'll need to give 4 post dated cheques to cover the annual rent.


And whatever you do don't bounce a cheque! :ballchain:


----------



## Canuck_Sens

@Pamela,

It is my opinion and if you disagree that's fine.

People come here to ask questions and get different views. There are two sides of the coin.

Some people disagreed with my views and that's ok. But please don't come giving me moral lessons. Learn to respect one's point of view if you disagree.

_It is nonsense from my perspective. _ I tend to back up my views by the way.





pamela0810 said:


> @ Canuck: Before calling someone else's post "Nonsense", may I please ask you to read the entire thread and then post. It's quite annoying when people just post something that doesn't make any sense at all and then have the audacity to call someone else's suggestion "Nonsense". The OP had already mentioned that she would like to live alone and not share an apartment and you go ahead and offer her suggestions of sharing 3 to an apartment. Really, who's talking nonsense now?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

lekiben12 said:


> To all others- is it possible to find a place thats semi furnished like just with the Kitchen appliances and a bed.. can anyone direct me to the best Landlord NOT AGENCY but landlord that can help.


Yes you can, but they are more expensive. It is better to buy furniture if you are planning to stay longer.

Based on what you have just shared with us, I am feeling that you are not concerned about dipping into your earnings to live alone, if that's the case and you want to socialize then perhaps places like the JLT is a good bet ?

You can find fully furnished apartments at JLT for bachelors. It is more affordable than Marina and very close too


One poster had mentioned about being adventurous. If this is your first time outside UK, with no commitments why not ? 

It would be interesting to read different threads posted by single people living alone. There are threads from different perspectives right offhand spanning from safety issues, savings and socializing.


For Landlords: You can find some posts @ dubizzle directly from Landlords. There are other sites that I do not remember right offhand where you can see Landlord postings. Bear in mind though that there are particularities in the UAE rental's system. Pay heed to cheques and having your contract recognized by the authority. Also, read about the court cases since there has been some abuse by Landlords. I am not saying it is the case across the board, though.

there is a lot of info in several posts at expat


----------



## Felixtoo2

There are places that you can rent for 30k or less a year but to be honest the vast majority will be in International City which, to be polite, is not a very good area with poor transport links. 
If you are not planning to have a car the problem you may face is finding somewhere near a Metro line or with a good supply of Taxis. I don`t want to seem too negative but IMHO the rent allowance is really far too low because the areas that it will lead you to will be mainly over inhabited by single males living 4 to a bedroom and not within walking distance of what I would consider a decent area. 
As for buying furniture I recommend having a look on dubizzle.com as there are so many people that only stay here 2 or 3 years that picking up nearly new stuff for a third of the original cost is easy.
Good luck with your search for a place but perhaps at first it may be better to rent a room in a shared house at least until you know your way around Dubai as although it may take you a while to find out where you want to live it will only take you seconds to find the places that you don`t want to be. 
I agree with Pam that you are at the lower end of the weatern expat scale so I hope that you are good at living on a tight budget, Good Luck!


----------



## lekiben12

So i would give them 4 post dated cheques in advance + agency commission + security deposit AND four months worth of rent in advance???..

I’m confused wouldn’t the 4 months i pay in advance cover anything?


----------



## Toon

lekiben12 said:


> So i would give them 4 post dated cheques in advance + agency commission + security deposit AND four months worth of rent in advance???..
> 
> I’m confused wouldn’t the 4 months i pay in advance cover anything?


No, your security deposit is usually a month in advance, the commission is 5% of total yearly rent and then you need 3 months rent in advance.

so for (ease of figures) 36,000 a year rent

Security deposit 3000
3 months in advance 9000
5% comm 1800
Total 13,800.


----------



## lekiben12

Felixtoo2 said:


> There are places that you can rent for 30k or less a year but to be honest the vast majority will be in International City which, to be polite, is not a very good area with poor transport links.
> If you are not planning to have a car the problem you may face is finding somewhere near a Metro line or with a good supply of Taxis. I don`t want to seem too negative but IMHO the rent allowance is really far too low because the areas that it will lead you to will be mainly over inhabited by single males living 4 to a bedroom and not within walking distance of what I would consider a decent area.
> As for buying furniture I recommend having a look on dubizzle.com as there are so many people that only stay here 2 or 3 years that picking up nearly new stuff for a third of the original cost is easy.
> Good luck with your search for a place but perhaps at first it may be better to rent a room in a shared house at least until you know your way around Dubai as although it may take you a while to find out where you want to live it will only take you seconds to find the places that you don`t want to be.
> I agree with Pam that you are at the lower end of the weatern expat scale so I hope that you are good at living on a tight budget, Good Luck!



: @ Felixtoo2, i find that the cost of renting with shared appears to be more than what i could/would find it were unfurnished... i’m looking to live plush etc.. but i don’t want and still don’t know whats better.. i’m not particularly keen on living with people, just of the basis that i didn’t leave my family home to become “independent” and share with someone else.. *sighs* i really don’t know.


----------



## lekiben12

HAHAAA MATE.. who said i’m looking for properties of 36,000. 27-28 is my maximum. WAH? 36? you tryna kill me :/ and i’m looking for anything in & around JVC at most 20 mintues journey from there to media city apparantly


----------



## lekiben12

Toon said:


> No, your security deposit is usually a month in advance, the commission is 5% of total yearly rent and then you need 3 months rent in advance.
> 
> so for (ease of figures) 36,000 a year rent
> 
> Security deposit 3000
> 3 months in advance 9000
> 5% comm 1800
> Total 13,800.



Thanks for this, I wasn’t sure of how i was going to manage, although i’m no where near looking for a property within this price range. I’m still looking around the JVC area anything thats around 15-20 minutes bus distance/ walk (if i can) to work and not the Marina. I want to feel safe to socialise but not broke in order to do so. Its good to have an idea of what to spend if i were looking for something around this price bracket.. but i’m not my maximum is 28.

I don’t remember who it was that mentioned dubizzle.. i already started looking at furniture from there too, some great things i’ve found. maybe luck will be on my side after all. 

thanks guys x


----------



## dizzyizzy

lekiben12 said:


> : @ Felixtoo2, i find that the cost of renting with shared appears to be more than what i could/would find it were unfurnished... i’m looking to live plush etc.. but i don’t want and still don’t know whats better.. i’m not particularly keen on living with people, just of the basis that i didn’t leave my family home to become “independent” and share with someone else.. *sighs* i really don’t know.


You can find some unfurnished studios in JLT and even the Marina for 40K aed/year so that's around 3,076 dhs per month but most landlords will ask for at least 3 months rent and 1 month deposit plus agency fees (so around 15K dhs / 2,700 GBP). If you are prepared to pay for that amount in one go then you should be fine. A furnished studio will be at least 50K aed and in my opinion renting furnished is not a good deal unless you plan to stay short term, since you can find tons of second hand stuff on Dubizzle as people come and go all the time. To be honest I don't think you'll be living 'plush' on that sort of money but you will be able to manage if you are careful with your finances (you will probably have to miss out on the shopping/clubbing/brunching most part of the month unless you live out of your credit cards).

Finding apartments direct from landlords is very difficult. Most of them don't want to rent directly, is easier for them to go through agents as it doesn't cost them anything and is hassle free for them.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Dubai has a beach and no rain but it is also a city of sacrifices - friends, family, culture and most of all sanity! People do not come here for career opportunities, they come here for money. If you are not earning that money you will suffer simply because you will have no outlet from the daily stress you will face. Dubai is not the place to be living on beans on toast and watching DVDs as your only entertainment.

9k is particularly low, have you tried negotiating on that amount?


----------



## dizzyizzy

lekiben12 said:


> Thanks for this, I wasn’t sure of how i was going to manage, although i’m no where near looking for a property within this price range. I’m still looking around the JVC area anything thats around 15-20 minutes bus distance/ walk (if i can) to work and not the Marina. I want to feel safe to socialise but not broke in order to do so. Its good to have an idea of what to spend if i were looking for something around this price bracket.. but i’m not my maximum is 28.
> 
> I don’t remember who it was that mentioned dubizzle.. i already started looking at furniture from there too, some great things i’ve found. maybe luck will be on my side after all.
> 
> thanks guys x


Ah, sorry, just saw that your budget is 28K/year. You will definitely not find something in either Marina, JLT etc. 

You'll need to look into Discovery Gardens and maybe the new developments in the outskirts like IMPZ, Motor City, etc. But you will definitely need a car if you live there.


----------



## Laowei

lekiben12 said:


> Thanks for this, I wasn’t sure of how i was going to manage, although i’m no where near looking for a property within this price range. I’m still looking around the JVC area anything thats around 15-20 minutes bus distance/ walk (if i can) to work and not the Marina. I want to feel safe to socialise but not broke in order to do so. Its good to have an idea of what to spend if i were looking for something around this price bracket.. but i’m not my maximum is 28.
> 
> I don’t remember who it was that mentioned dubizzle.. i already started looking at furniture from there too, some great things i’ve found. maybe luck will be on my side after all.
> 
> thanks guys x


Pretty much the only area within your budget is discovery gardens which is doable by a couple of metro stops to Media city. Other areas with lower rents close by are Tecom and JLT but no properties within your range take a look at the link

Dubizzle.com


----------



## lekiben12

Mr Rossi said:


> Dubai has a beach and no rain but it is also a city of sacrifices - friends, family, culture and most of all sanity! People do not come here for career opportunities, they come here for money. If you are not earning that money you will suffer simply because you will have no outlet from the daily stress you will face. Dubai is not the place to be living on beans on toast and watching DVDs as your only entertainment.
> 
> 9k is particularly low, have you tried negotiating on that amount?


Yes i have and they said that they offered people for 8,000 and those people (eyeballroll) were willing to take it. They were going to offer someone with a masters degree 10,000 and i don’t have a masters. 

So in all round, the decision to move is not worth it really and i should re-consider my options and re-considering means not bother with the offer, as quite clearly living in Dubai is not possible to do.


----------



## lekiben12

Mr Rossi said:


> Dubai has a beach and no rain but it is also a city of sacrifices - friends, family, culture and most of all sanity! People do not come here for career opportunities, they come here for money. If you are not earning that money you will suffer simply because you will have no outlet from the daily stress you will face. Dubai is not the place to be living on beans on toast and watching DVDs as your only entertainment.
> 
> 9k is particularly low, have you tried negotiating on that amount?


- So living in Dubai is like living in London, The only difference is that ‘Tax Free’ ideal, which doesn’t make much difference. I was slightly under the assumption that living in Dubai would be a bit better. I mean are you saying... i mean what are you saying.. that there is no point. 

The money i’m going to earn is something colleagues of mine based in london receive but they get taxed and they don’t earn that much to take home. Living in London with that type of money is okay if you live like **** (dirty-semi clean apartments with 5 other people) and you get by. 

I don’t get it, is living in Dubai your expected to spend money ALL the time?.


----------



## lekiben12

this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???


----------



## Mr Rossi

There is no income tax on salary and petrol is cheap but apart from that the cost of living is higher than the UK. Internet is double the price (and half the speed) while a pint of beer starts at a fiver. 

In London you can visit the Tate, walk along the Thames, picnic in Hyde park, charge up your Oyster card and just explore all for little or no money. In Dubai all there is, is the beach and a few parks, everything else costs money.

On top of which London is one of the fashion capitals of the world, Dubai is an outpost full of pretenders and people playing at it. If you are looking for an actual career and to grow a skill set beyond dealing with excuses, stay in London.


----------



## Gavtek

lekiben12 said:


> this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???


The way things are in Dubai, yes you can get by on a small salary, but it's bordering on vital to be able to have instant access to contingency money in case you need to fly home at short notice for any reason, or DEWA give you a 5000 Dhs bill in error but you have to pay it or they'll cut you off and there's nothing you can do about it. And as debt is more or less illegal, you won't have an overdraft to fall back on, then you fall into the trap of relying on credit cards for these extraordinary items. Then one day your employer decides to let you go, informs your bank that your employment has been terminated so your bank account is frozen, and you're held prisoner here until your credit card debt is paid off which you can't pay because your bank account is frozen. So yes, getting by is not a good idea.


----------



## rsinner

Cost of living in dubai is like living in London or New York. Nothing to do with people throwing away money etc. Lots of South Asian expats live on less than half your salary, but they live in Sharjah or Ajman, share their flats or even rooms, and hardly ever go out to dine or drink (in any case drinking isn't that important for most south Asians). If you want to live this lifestyle (but living in Dubai), cannot believe you would want to leave the UK to do this. (but fully understand why a South Asian would be willing to do leave their home country for this)


----------



## pamela0810

I think you're starting to get the gist of it now. In order to live a comfortable lifestyle in Dubai, you need to earn a high enough salary to be able to afford it. Yes, there are plenty of people (where I come from) that earn 9K a month (many even less than that) and that includes a housing allowance and they support families out here. How do they do it? They share an apartmet with 2 or 3 other families, some share bed space and live 10 to one bedroom. All make this sacrifice because they want to live in Dubai and enjoy a "tax free" salary.
The quality of living this way is quite dismal to be honest. I don't know how they get by but I bet they're not very happy at the end of the day.
People work extremely hard out here. With the high salaries, there are also a lot of expectations to live up as everyone is aware that should you screw up in any way, you could be on the next plane out of here.
Mr. Rossi has hit the nail on the head. If you want to come to Dubai and live comfortably, you will need to negotiate on your salary. If you move here with that salary, you will be struggling to make ends meet at the end of the month. Is that really worth it?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Lebiken,

What happens is that some of us here get allowances so we do not pay for accommodation, school for our children and tickets back home. Each of us may have different benefits and it is hard to generalize.

I honestly don't throw money away and most don't either, but if we have the perks (allowances) we will go for it.

And you are wrong...you can get by in dubai. That was the reason why I had disagreed with Toon about your budget. You can get by with 27K if you are willing to live somewhere else, may be catching the metro or willing to share.

How many people live in bedspaces (I think that's the name) paying 1500 AED per month. They are getting by. With 27K you can for sure

But would you really want to get by ? is that your purpose ? I don't think it is. We all try to get something good out of a situation (I hope). I think you can fare well with your budget if you are ok living somewhere else

It saddens me to know that some people think that to live well you need to live in fancy places. Well they are wrong. You can live in a decent place, socialize and have fun.

You can do it. Several do.





lekiben12 said:


> this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???


----------



## Laowei

lekiben12 said:


> this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???


Its not about living friviousley, do the maths after rent, utilities and internet you will have around 6000aed left a month. If your careful cook at home, chase the ladies night deals and happy hours then you can get by. Dubai is expensive, a reasonable bar in Marina will set you back £7 for a glass of wine, nip to a chip shop and expect to pay a tenner for fish and chips. 

The problem you will face is Dubai is its a place of extremes, rich locals with cash to spend, world class malls with high end and expensive shops western expats on 2,3 or 4 times your salary and a huge population of Asians who earn a lot less than 9000 and still send money home for their family. A pair of levis will take 12% of your disposable income. A night out you with taxis, dinner and drinks will cost you 2 days worth of your income. Its all about how you manage your expectations.

Dont give up if its your dream, just be prepared to be careful and budget. The uside is buckle down for a while in this job and network and im sure that you will find something which pays much more. Take this opportunity as a way to get your foot in the door. Its far easier to get a job and move jobs once your here. good luck, if its not for you once you get here book a flight and go home.


----------



## rsinner

and 8K is what they are offering, and saying that we do not pay higher salaries, DO NOT BELIEVE THEM. There is always room for negotiation. Always.


----------



## Garth Vader

lekiben12 said:


> this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???


You don't have to spend money if you don't want to, of course not. And nobody here has said anything about throwing money away. The simple fact is that living out here is comparable to living in London as far as costs go.

If the money you've been offered here is the same as what you're on back home then it stands to reason you're not going to be able to get anywhere 'trendy or city-life like'. Could you get somewhere like that in London living on your own? 

It may seem negative to you, but all these people know what they're talking about. You would do well to at least take on board what they're saying and come here with your eyes open. 

Yes, you could come here and get by on what you've been offered. There are plenty of places going cheap cheap, though not neccessarily where you would want to live. Trendy or City-life like accommodation + social life in Dubai = $$$

Having said that, girls drink for free in many places on a Tuesday night and there are plenty of cheap brunches about.

IMO the package you've been offered isn't that great, certainly not good enough to warrant moving halfway across the world for, adventure or not. Has there been any mention of flights, reloaction or medical from your employer? 

Do you have somewhere to stay when you get out here? Is the company putting you up in a hotel? Even cheap hotels cost a fair bit and will rinse your cash quick-smart. I'd make sure they're going to put you up somewhere for at least one month after you get here.

Fin.


----------



## Garth Vader

Laowei said:


> Take this opportunity as a way to get your foot in the door. Its far easier to get a job and move jobs once your here. good luck, if its not for you once you get here book a flight and go home.


Not quite fin...

You can't just chop and change jobs here like you can back home, as your employer will have paid AED 000's for your residency visa (which is valid for two years). 

If you chip off somewhere else after 6 months they don't take it lightly. You could be liable for some or all of the money they paid, or they could ban you, and that will leave you sans visa for six months (I think).


----------



## Laowei

Garth Vader said:


> Not quite fin...
> 
> You can't just chop and change jobs here like you can back home, as your employer will have paid AED 000's for your residency visa (which is valid for two years).
> 
> If you chip off somewhere else after 6 months they don't take it lightly. You could be liable for some or all of the money they paid, or they could ban you, and that will leave you sans visa for six months (I think).


Of course you have to plan the job to new job move differently here than you would in the UK, but its certainly not impossible, just need understand the system.

Maybe i should of been a bit clearer, looking at the medium term (12 months +), once you know the place, meet friends, network etc then its easier to get a job here than it would be sending cv's to recruiters frm the UK. Certainly not saying get here start work and move 1 month later. 

Hands up here that have been lucky enough to walk into jobs with a great salary and great T&C's at the first shot? we all have to start somewhere and work hard to improve our lot even if that means taking a year of austerity. You'd still be in better shape than the greeks


----------



## Lita_Rulez

lekiben12 said:


> - So living in Dubai is like living in London, The only difference is that ‘Tax Free’ ideal, which doesn’t make much difference. I was slightly under the assumption that living in Dubai would be a bit better. I mean are you saying... i mean what are you saying.. that there is no point.
> 
> The money i’m going to earn is something colleagues of mine based in london receive but they get taxed and they don’t earn that much to take home. Living in London with that type of money is okay if you live like **** (dirty-semi clean apartments with 5 other people) and you get by.
> 
> I don’t get it, is living in Dubai your expected to spend money ALL the time?.



It’s always the same. It’s a matter of expectations, and of personal tastes as well.

Can you get by on 9k a month ? Sure you can.
But would you want to ?

I believe what most people are saying here is that they would never want to, as coming here involves sacrifices that they resent making for the money they are making, so would never do for the type of money you are talking about.


But what about you ? What are you leaving behind ?
I’m French, so obviously, I see leaving London behind as a good thing 


All jokes aside, what activities do you have back home that you’d want to carry on doing here ? 
What activities are you missing that you would have here ? 
What activities can you enjoy on a tight budget back home, and how does it translate here ?


If you enjoy nature, and a walk in the park, you’re out of luck here. Nature is very limited (to say the least) and most parks have an entrance fee( you do have to water them a lot here…). Oh, yeah, and it does get very hot half the year, so you would not go out there anyway.

If you enjoy cultural activities, again, you’ll find yourself mostly out of luck. Art exhibitions, theatre, concerts, etc. are few and far between, and contrarily to home, hardly ever free.

Movies ? Unless you enjoy US Blockbusters or Bollywood stuff, the only time you’ll go to the theater will be during the Dubai Film Festival, once a year.

Drinking ? You won’t find “cheap pubs” here, and you won’t find beer at the supermarket to have friends over. Drinking is not a cheap hobby here.


At the other end of the scale, you have the bonuses.

If you enjoy the beach, well, you’ll definitely be better off here then back home. It’s too hot to go to during the day for several months, but it’s there all year long.

Most buildings (even the ones in International City) will have some form of pool and some form of gym. They won’t be amazing facilities, but do you have a place to immerse in the evening back home, or a treadmill available for free ? (but, if you are a health club freak, do bear in mind that they are not exactly cheap around here)

The restaurant structure is very different from what I have seen in most places.
The fast foods are the same price as everywhere else (but they deliver. Still can’t quite get my head around this one). There are no “middle range” restaurants to speak of (I do not consider TGIF “middle range”). But the fancier restaurants are much more affordable than back home (as long as you stear clear from the booze). Now granted, when you are scraping by, you won’t dine in a 3 hat level restaurant every other week, but you may do it once in a while, whereas back home would be unconceivable.

The weather is nice. It’s definitely way too hot for a solid part of the year, but it is still a nice weather. There is sun, light, no rain, no freezing wind getting under your sweater or numbing your fingers… For some people, that is in itself a very good reason to be here…



All in all, it’s a trade-off. One thing you will not have here is friends and family. And for some people, that is a huge part of their lives. Keep that in mind as well. It’s one thing to move out of your parent’s place. It’s quite another one to not have any moral support at all.



What you need to get your head around first and foremost, though, is that you can’t sort out your accommodation first, and then look at the rest. Transportation here, is a critical issue. If you want to keep your accommodation at 27k per year, there is no way you’ll be happy without a car. Taxis are not expensive compared to back home, but they still add up, and mostly they are very unreliable in the parts of town you’d be in for 27k. There is only 1.5 metro lines, and nowhere near these areas either. Feeding buses to the metro, well…

If you are willing to push it to 36k you can find a place where you’d be able to walk to the beach or to the metro, and that may be worth thinking about.

You'd also be around more westerners at this price tag, which depending on your socializing/martial arts skills, you may want to consider as well.


Getting a good grip on what you are actually going to spend around that, will also help you see whether you should make the effort or not. How much do you spend on groceries ? Do you cook at home ? Do you need internet and mobile phone ?
Taking the absolute musts into account right now will allow you to see also if you can afford to get by, or if you’ll be losing money from day 1 if you go to one brunch a month..


----------



## rsinner

I really think that the post above from Lita should be made a sticky so that people really understand that the same salary from back home for a western expat may not be enough.


----------



## PaulaMaria

*Dear London Girl*



lekiben12 said:


> this is ridiculous, i get the feeling that to live in Dubai. you people live frivolously throwing your money away, because there is money to throw away. Its negative and its pissing me off that to live in Dubai you cannot get by.. What about if you suddenly moved back home to find that you have to get by..or is everyone’s expectancy too high out here or what???




Hi,

I wanted to write you because i am really surprised about this conversation.
Let me tell you my life here in Dubai:

I am 30 years old Skandinavian woman from Finland, always lived good quality life in my country.
I decided to take low pay job from Dubai simply because I wanted to get very valuable job experience from my own educational area. 
I am paid AED 7500 a month and I am provided with accomodation with expenses, insurance, dry cleaning, food ( but I hardly ever eat in that employees cafe ).

My working hours are long and weekend are not always fully off. But STILL, I am enjoying my life, I drive a brand new car ( That would never been possible with this salary in Finland ), I go shopping, I go out, I do surfing lessons, I have Fitness First Membership. I live normal life.

You cannot get everything right away, maybe you need to save a bit to make a down payment for your car, or new Louis Vuitton Hand Bag....but this is life, right?? Sometimes weeks are boring, but this is also life...

The best thing is that you will get very valuable job experience, and better salary comes automatically later 

I can also tell you that, this is not easiest place to live, but dont give up, give time for things. Learn the culture and dont be afraid to have very strong negative feelings sometimes, they will pass....if you are willing the to pass of course!

Dont give up before you even started but be prepared also. Read and Learn, and if possible Visit Dubai before you move.

I knew Dubai quite well before I moved here, so that helped me to adjust a lot. 

I must say, you are going to be fine just remember that you cannot have everything immediately and give time for things. Be patient!!

All the best, Paula


----------



## PaulaMaria

PaulaMaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to write you because i am really surprised about this conversation.
> Let me tell you my life here in Dubai:
> 
> I am 30 years old Skandinavian woman from Finland, always lived good quality life in my country.
> I decided to take low pay job from Dubai simply because I wanted to get very valuable job experience from my own educational area.
> I am paid AED 7500 a month and I am provided with accomodation with expenses, insurance, dry cleaning, food ( but I hardly ever eat in that employees cafe ).
> 
> My working hours are long and weekend are not always fully off. But STILL, I am enjoying my life, I drive a brand new car ( That would never been possible with this salary in Finland ), I go shopping, I go out, I do surfing lessons, I have Fitness First Membership. I live normal life.
> 
> You cannot get everything right away, maybe you need to save a bit to make a down payment for your car, or new Louis Vuitton Hand Bag....but this is life, right?? Sometimes weeks are boring, but this is also life...
> 
> The best thing is that you will get very valuable job experience, and better salary comes automatically later
> 
> I can also tell you that, this is not easiest place to live, but dont give up, give time for things. Learn the culture and dont be afraid to have very strong negative feelings sometimes, they will pass....if you are willing the to pass of course!
> 
> Dont give up before you even started but be prepared also. Read and Learn, and if possible Visit Dubai before you move.
> 
> I knew Dubai quite well before I moved here, so that helped me to adjust a lot.
> 
> I must say, you are going to be fine just remember that you cannot have everything immediately and give time for things. Be patient!!
> 
> All the best, Paula



Just small add, I do not go clubbing a lot = meaning I do not drink a lot of alcohol = BIG SAVINGS:clap2:


----------



## rsinner

PaulaMaria said:


> Just small add, I do not go clubbing a lot = meaning I do not drink a lot of alcohol = BIG SAVINGS:clap2:


I would say that if the OP can have her accommodation and transport sorted then 8000 is an okay amount. When i was single i am very sure i used to spend less than that amount. However, with just 27000 as her budget, she would struggle with proper accommodation unless it is shared, and improper housing itself is enough to spoil the whole experience for her.


----------



## lekiben12

I am paid AED 7500 a month and I am provided with accomodation with expenses, insurance, dry cleaning, food ( but I hardly ever eat in that employees cafe ).

- Yeah, i’m NOT going to have any of these things, hence why its okay for you to have a car and to live a normal life. You can get by because everything else is covered for.


----------



## PaulaMaria

Oh, I understood that you will get aed 27000 for housing / year and aed9000 a month. 
Apologies, misunderstood.


----------



## Toon

PaulaMaria said:


> You cannot get everything right away, maybe you need to save a bit to make a down payment for your car, or new Louis Vuitton Hand Bag....but this is life, right?? Sometimes weeks are boring, but this is also life...
> 
> I must say, you are going to be fine just remember that you cannot have everything immediately and give time for things. Be patient!!


Time for a tune


----------



## lekiben12

PaulaMaria said:


> Oh, I understood that you will get aed 27000 for housing / year and aed9000 a month.
> Apologies, misunderstood.


I don’t have a housing allowance either. I’m only earning a straight 9,000 a month.


----------



## hungrytiger86

Im no expert on here but my friend moved to dubai a year ago and he started on a 10k salary per month without any housing allowances or anything at all - just straight up 10k a month and he is still there loving life - he goes out (maybe once a week) and last time i spoke to him he is doing ok - hes not finding it a struggle at all - the rent he was paying was around 35k per year near the marina - im on my first steps of moving there too and in a similar position... try dubizzle its a great site for checking places to rent - and i would also say try and negotiate your salary to atleast maybe 10-12k ... its still do able and dont give up! fulfil your dreams !


----------



## hungrytiger86

oh and one other thing - i think the rent payable is mostly up front in either 1 cheque or 2 .. maybe more in some places so you may need to save a little before u go to cover the rent for your first year...


----------



## lekiben12

Its still do able i agree, if i was getting something back from it. and i’m still delegating but at this stage (right now) its not looking all that great.


----------



## hungrytiger86

Well whatever u do good luck, I'm gonna do it and if it goes all bust then let it, ill just come back to uk! Lol sometimes u gotta take calculated risks, did u manage to secure job from UK, ? Well done on that


----------



## lekiben12

good luck x


----------



## cereco

*Accomodation for singles*



lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x


Hi Lekiben,

I've lived in Dubai, since September 2010, on a fairly limited budget. I'm not resident yet, so I have been unable to commit to renting longterm. I have been staying in serviced apartments.

The advantages with serviced apartments is that you get all furniture, maybe two TVs, crockery and fully equipped kitchen, can pay by credit card monthly and can stay for as little or as long as you wish. All of them have had a gym and pool

The first one was very luxurious and AED 11,000 per month. I then moved to Bur Dubai with my girlfriend and found a large one bedroom, two bathroom apartment for AED 7,500 a month, but DEWA (electricity and water) was additional over a certain level and I got a big bill when we left after five months.

We now stay in Al Barsha (behind Mall of Emirates) and pay AED 6,500 every 30 days, all inclusive (two internet lines, daily cleaning, no extras for DEWA). There is also a sauna and jacuzzi in the gym. I've checked out lots of apartment hotels in different areas, but cannot find anything less expensive.

Renting unfurnished will be less, but furnishing it will be expensive plus you will possibly have to pay service fees for maintaining the common areas (pool, gym security, etc.), DEWA, TV service and internet and maybe even have to buy gas for cooking.

Consider sharing with just one other girl in a serviced apartment, but tell them you only want cleaning once a week. They may negotiate, if you commit to a minimum of 3 months. 

One final tip - avoid apartments near to popular bars, traffic lights, the airport flight path or a mosque, if you are a light sleeper!


----------



## FR-One

lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x


Hi Lekiben12,

I'm also moving to Dubai, around Sept 2012, will also move alone and want to live on my own as well... So far same situation

I will be in Dubai mid june to do some research, so cannot help you that much but will be able to help after my visit... What I can tell you, is that 27k AED HA / 9K AED salary does not sound realistic to me, and that for someone working in fashion/Modelling? I might get this wrong, but that's my opinion after reading the whole thread...

Don't base your decision on what your employer offered others and what others accepted, but like many ppl posted, if you are up for adventure, got an open ticket back home, why not give it a try...

Know that most expats double or triple their salary when moving to Dubai and get a housing allowance, car, good healthcare, international pension plan, 2 or more airfares back home per year... 

Anyway, this is my Blackberry PIN ******** feel free to add me (anybody in Dubai actually  )

Wishing u good luck with your adventure

Best,
M.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I guess it's hard for a lot of the people who live here to imagine getting by on 9000dhs, the last time that my pay was that low was 1994!


----------



## Mr Rossi

My 2 cents regarding your best situation if you decide to do it. Stay in shared accommodation with other westerners/media/fashion types, its keeps your costs and risk exposure down. There are plenty people in the same boat as you, maybe not on 8-9k but 12-15k. You'll probably meet loads of people, you'll make 2-3 very good friends, the rest will range from good laughs on a night out to downright idiots, cheats, scammers and fakes.

Go to the beach, BBQ's and parties around other peoples houses. For social life it will mostly be ladies nights with free drinks offers (midweek) and fashion events/parties. There are loads of these and the lower paid in the industry thrive on them. Mostly midweek, though not all always, some have a free bar all night (with obligatory scrum) while others have free drinks from 9-10 for example. 

Occasionally you'll bite the bullet and spend a quarter of your disposable income for that month at Saffron brunch or a night at 360 because it's someones leaving party or birthday but you'll survive.

Depending on your networking skills and your determination after a year you should be able to get yourself into a position that pays more realistically - 15-20k + After this you'll have settled down with a good core group of friends and find the same events an obligatory chore rather than highlight of your week.

You'll probably have a blast through most of it. At the same time you'll be stressed from an office b!tch that seems to have singled you out, unanswered phone calls from media buyers making you miss deadlines, a 'friend' you lent money to suddenly going all psycho, a 'friend' seeing a pilot constantly ridiculing the fact you're always on a budget etc etc etc. Again, you will survive in the end.

Your journalist/fashion skill set will always lack behind your counterparts in London but you'll learn some harsh life lessons that will set you up in good stead character wise.

Personally, I still think 8-9k is taking the p*%s and you should push for 12k. If they value you they will pay it, if they take someone with masters for less, then you've had a lucky escape from what would have been a grim place to work. 

If you are very focused about your career and know exactly what you want and where you want to be in 5-10 years time, fight for it in London.


----------



## dubai_warrior

PaulaMaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to write you because i am really surprised about this conversation.
> Let me tell you my life here in Dubai:
> 
> I am 30 years old Skandinavian woman from Finland, always lived good quality life in my country.
> I decided to take low pay job from Dubai simply because I wanted to get very valuable job experience from my own educational area.
> I am paid AED 7500 a month and I am provided with accomodation with expenses, insurance, dry cleaning, food ( but I hardly ever eat in that employees cafe ).
> 
> My working hours are long and weekend are not always fully off. But STILL, I am enjoying my life, I drive a brand new car ( That would never been possible with this salary in Finland ), I go shopping, I go out, I do surfing lessons, I have Fitness First Membership. I live normal life.
> 
> You cannot get everything right away, maybe you need to save a bit to make a down payment for your car, or new Louis Vuitton Hand Bag....but this is life, right?? Sometimes weeks are boring, but this is also life...
> 
> The best thing is that you will get very valuable job experience, and better salary comes automatically later
> 
> I can also tell you that, this is not easiest place to live, but dont give up, give time for things. Learn the culture and dont be afraid to have very strong negative feelings sometimes, they will pass....if you are willing the to pass of course!
> 
> Dont give up before you even started but be prepared also. Read and Learn, and if possible Visit Dubai before you move.
> 
> I knew Dubai quite well before I moved here, so that helped me to adjust a lot.
> 
> I must say, you are going to be fine just remember that you cannot have everything immediately and give time for things. Be patient!!
> 
> All the best, Paula




now that's an honest and very logical way to look at life in dxb .... good post Paula ...

You are right... while starting career we all had to make some sacrifices and you would not believe what I started with when i came to dxb in 2000 ...  and it's been a very enlightening journey career-wise for me ... and looking at where i have reached now... the experience and sacrifices were well-worth it.....

that being said... OP, please do try and negotiate a best deal possible... and make sure it is a great move career-wise ..... once ur career takes off and with the right kind of experience.. sky is the limit !!!

for 9,000AED ... you could always get a 1 bedroom in a shared apt or villa for less than 3,000 AED per month, dewa another 500 AED (this one u can negotiate to be part of the rental), get a second-hand car .. nothing too flashy .. that should be less than 1,000 aed/ month ....groceries... max 1,500 aed/ month.... 500 AED for mobile....and that still leaves you 2500AED for your personal expenses ... and I have taken the max limits for all expenses ...

Yes, don't compare yourself to people who have a stable career here and those who are lucky to land a huge break ..... just look at what kind of value addition would this job experience add to ur career and if it is worth the compromise... else, keep looking for other offers and a better one should come ......


----------



## Tropicana

FR-One said:


> Know that most expats double or triple their salary when moving to Dubai and get a housing allowance, car, good healthcare, international pension plan, 2 or more airfares back home per year...
> .


That used to be the case 15 yrs back, but i dont think too many expats come here with triple the salary they would get back home. 
So some get everythign you mentioned, but most tend to get 1.5 to twice their preset salary along with allowances for houses/cars, and int'l pension plan if they work at a good place


----------



## FR-One

Tropicana said:


> That used to be the case 15 yrs back, but i dont think too many expats come here with triple the salary they would get back home.
> So some get everythign you mentioned, but most tend to get 1.5 to twice their preset salary along with allowances for houses/cars, and int'l pension plan if they work at a good place


Correct, so I've heard... But I'm comparing with Belgium's personal income tax. For example, moving to Dubai on my current salary, would already double my income because of the ridiculous tax rates in BE (58%)...


----------



## Laowei

Mr Rossi said:


> My 2 cents regarding your best situation if you decide to do it. Stay in shared accommodation with other westerners/media/fashion types, its keeps your costs and risk exposure down. There are plenty people in the same boat as you, maybe not on 8-9k but 12-15k. You'll probably meet loads of people, you'll make 2-3 very good friends, the rest will range from good laughs on a night out to downright idiots, cheats, scammers and fakes.
> 
> Go to the beach, BBQ's and parties around other peoples houses. For social life it will mostly be ladies nights with free drinks offers (midweek) and fashion events/parties. There are loads of these and the lower paid in the industry thrive on them. Mostly midweek, though not all always, some have a free bar all night (with obligatory scrum) while others have free drinks from 9-10 for example.
> 
> Occasionally you'll bite the bullet and spend a quarter of your disposable income for that month at Saffron brunch or a night at 360 because it's someones leaving party or birthday but you'll survive.
> 
> Depending on your networking skills and your determination after a year you should be able to get yourself into a position that pays more realistically - 15-20k + After this you'll have settled down with a good core group of friends and find the same events an obligatory chore rather than highlight of your week.
> 
> You'll probably have a blast through most of it. At the same time you'll be stressed from an office b!tch that seems to have singled you out, unanswered phone calls from media buyers making you miss deadlines, a 'friend' you lent money to suddenly going all psycho, a 'friend' seeing a pilot constantly ridiculing the fact you're always on a budget etc etc etc. Again, you will survive in the end.
> 
> Your journalist/fashion skill set will always lack behind your counterparts in London but you'll learn some harsh life lessons that will set you up in good stead character wise.
> 
> Personally, I still think 8-9k is taking the p*%s and you should push for 12k. If they value you they will pay it, if they take someone with masters for less, then you've had a lucky escape from what would have been a grim place to work.
> 
> If you are very focused about your career and know exactly what you want and where you want to be in 5-10 years time, fight for it in London.


great advise in a nutshell:clap2:


----------



## Ogri750

Moving from London to Dubai for 1500 quid a month all in, I certainly wouldn't advise it.

The OP can read all of what has been said and make her own mind up, but I just hope that in a few months we don't read a thread "Help, I moved to Dubai but it is too expensive for my salary"


----------



## Toon

Felixtoo2 said:


> I guess it's hard for a lot of the people who live here to imagine getting by on 9000dhs, the last time that my pay was that low was 1994!


Knob.


----------



## dubai2012F

Toon said:


> Just to add, IPC (magazine publishers), their sales teams (I don't know what you do), but they start on over AED20,000 a month.


Hi,

I just saw this post. Is that a recent salary and do you know if that figure includes bonus/commission? Or is that a basic monthly rate excluding possible commission?


----------



## Toon

dubai2012F said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw this post. Is that a recent salary and do you know if that figure includes bonus/commission? Or is that a basic monthly rate excluding possible commission?


Basic as of last year, they're very hire and fire, and if you have sex on the beach you're out!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Toon you obviously don't live in the real world.


----------



## dubai2012F

Felixtoo2 said:


> Toon you obviously don't live in the real world.


Do you think that salary is slightly high? I thought it was about £4-8k per year higher than I expected looking around. Not saying I don't believe that someone has recieved that salary but I wasn't sure if that was the average.


----------



## Felixtoo2

In my line of work it's just normal. My point is exactly the same as Ogri's, I do not believe that 1500 quid a month can give a UK expat a comfortable lifestyle.


----------



## Toon

Felixtoo2 said:


> In my line of work it's just normal. My point is exactly the same as Ogri's, I do not believe that 1500 quid a month can give a UK expat a comfortable lifestyle.


What were you doing at 22? Thing is over the years things change, I couldn't live now on what I did when i was 22. That's the whole point.

And as for living in the real world, I do, and I don't spread malicious gossip on anonymous (we know who you are) internet forums either. Living in the real world or watching small dots move around a screen? I know what I would rather be doing.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

The info up there saying that are more people making 12K-15K compared to 8K-9k is not right. The income distribution is a pyramidal one. " With Rossi on the top" 

And I loved the comment that depending on your networking skills you can go to something more realistic 15K-20K. Rossi you made me laugh here bro. What is realistic to you might not be for others.

I sure can work in a job paying 1500 AED (see karama posts in stores) and work my way up to something more realistic 15K LOL. I know what you meant, but let's not exaggerate with the multiples of salary one can get through networking REALISTICALLY speaking


----------



## Felixtoo2

I'm not sure what your agenda is in having a pop at me Toon as we have never met and I have no idea what you mean by spreading malicious rumours. Feel free to make yourself look stupid or you can pm me of you have anything you wanna say.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> What is realistic to you might not be for others


Look, *EVERYBODY* knows that the taxi driver, the shawarma guy, shop assistant, check out girl, call centre person, shisha coals guy, petrol attendant, water delivery man, gas man, security guard and the gazillion other people out there earn and live off 2-4k per month.

However, I don't think the OP is particularly looking to live in Dubai so she can live 6 to a room and eat at 30 dirham buffets every night of the week. Let alone hot bed a mattress riddled with fleas and live off stew made from stray cats.


----------



## jonnydubai14

Hi all..... 1000 to 1500 aed p/month is 3 or 4 sharing a room scenario..... One of the best options in my opinion (given we are talking newby western expat and frankly not used to sharing in this way) is to go for a room in an apartment in the jlt or tecom area which will cost around 2500 to 3250 aed p/month.... Trendy enough, close to metro and not budget busting


----------



## noisyboy

Hi,

I didn't read all 6 pages but...there are very decent studios going for 22,000 per year in the Jumeirah Village Circle. JVC is 5 minutes away from Tecom, 7 from the Greens, 10 from Marina/JBR. 

If you work in Dubai then that's a good place for you to live. If its going to be in Deira and such, then it wouldn't be a good idea to live in JVC. Goodluck.


----------



## Sophiacj

lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x


Hey, 

Ive been in Dubai just over a year and just logged into here for the first time in a while ,saw your post and thought I'd say hello. It sounds like a good place for you to research is JBR area/Marina. Social life is really fun here, people can be really open and friendly (sometimes too friendly) however because most people are in the same boat it can be a good thing sometimes, as long as you meet genuine people. Dubai can be cliquey however it depends on where you go, especially being from the UK- I mean nice bars are nice, but sometimes theres nothing better than a sticky pub to keep you grounded!!:clap2::eyebrows: 
Sophia x


----------



## britishexpat

lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x




For this kind of money you will only be able to get a place in Discovery Gardens or International City, nither a very nice places. Given the choice of two, I would stay in Discovery gardens. There is big ikea and Dubai and even bigger one in Abu Dhabi, both deliver to Dubai and assemble it for you too. But it depends where you job is going to be, try to live close by to save time on commuting.


----------



## Dubai1970

I want to echo something that Mr. Rossi and Dubaiwarrior have touched on, which is that the OP should give very careful consideration to whether a move to Dubai at a very earlt stage in her career is going to be helpful or harmful to her longer-term professional development and career prospects. Something UK expats (or indeed expats from anywhere) must remember is that DXB is a far more liquid international labour market than London or other major western cities, where barriers to entry and huge local talent pools make it much harder for foreigners to compete for quality roles (with the possible exception of fi ancial services, which is not typical). So, if you are currently fielding offers in DXB around the 9k pcm level then that might be reflective of how a more efficient and liquid labour market hs priced you and your skills, credentiald and experience. As Mr. Rossi observed, you are almost inevitably going to retard your professional development compared to how you would progress if you stuck at it in London.

As someone once said about New York, if yiu can make it there, you can make it anywhere. The same is true of London, and if you havr a good job there, whether it's fun or not, my STRONG advice is to stick it out for five years, focus on absorbing as much experience as possible, build out your professional network at every single opportunity God sends your way (vital in any industry but none more so than fashion or media) and revisit the poosibility of a move to Dubai in your late twenties. If all goes well professonally, you will see the increase in your value to an employer translate into a substantial increase in the packages they are willing to put on the table.

The folly of a premature move out of the pressure cooker of London is that you will be fleeing for the prospect of a life on the margins of feasibility in a hard-knock town like Dubai, where money is everything, AND squandering crucial years of professonal development that if properly invested in London will put you on the right trajectory and bring you that dream job and package just a few years from now.

Good luck - whatever you choose to do.


----------



## R_Smithy

Lekiben12, if you decide to take the job there will be other people at your work on similar wages. I wouldnt be surprised if you find a friend at work to share with after 1-2 months which will greatly help your finances. International City has been mentioned as a possible place to live. I wouldnt take this option. Good luck.


----------



## Sinbawy

27k a year can get you studio appartment in JLT, Discovery gardens, Silicon oasis and Jumeirah Circle. the most helpful site to help you in getting anything in Dubai is dubizzle you can search for anything you need in dubai, BUT silicon oasis and jumeirah circle you definitly need a car to move, Discovery and JLT you can use public transportation (Metro only if in JLT, Bus and Metro if in Discovery) its a little bit far from your head office but would be dependant at least.

There's IKEA, home centre, pan emirates , all have v.reasonable prices......

About the people, it depends on your luck , its very hard to find good people here in Dubai or at least for myself, i've been here for 5 years and if not for my couple of good friends, wife and kid i wouldn't handle dealing with people with even not saying Good morning when they see in the elevator at morning.

There's alot of nice places to go out, for sheesha, coffee, drink, dancing.....etc ...


if you needed any more help or any other Query just ask and for sure i'll reply you as when i came from 5 years alone i got screwed because i had no one to guide me so would be glad to help if i could.


----------



## satydg

hi, i read ur note and am really impressed and need ur advice. i have received an offer from a very famous media firm in Dubai for a position of Sr Exec - Mobile Marketing. I have close to 9 yrs work exp but 4 yrs in the mobile domain and thats what they have considered. they have offered me 17k AED per month and a relocation allowance of 10k AED one time. Is that a decent package and how much do you think I will be able to save roughly. I will be staying on my own, so not sure if I should take a shared accomo or a Studio apt.. Really need ur advice so that I can ask them to make changes to my offer..

Saty


----------



## Sinbawy

its an average package (i'm 5 years in UAE and my package is less than yours, so cheer up) you can always try to push them a little higher package (20k+), your package is capable for yourself to get an studio by urself as studios will cost you 2k-3k monthly, cost of living will depend on your spending but say its another 4k (too much for a single expat) so that about 7k from your 17k + transportation 500 a month so basically you can save around 9.5k a month and you can do more, thats only roughly calculations, at the begining you will have a lot of expenses to open accounts for obtaining a driving license, water, electricity, gas....etc but once you are settled its gonna be almost like what i've told you, try to negotiate higher package (check market rates first if you have colleagues in the same field) but overall its a decent package


----------



## britishexpat

Hi Saty,

It all depends on where you are from. In your case, if your family stays in India and you work here then 17000 will be sufficent, as long as you keep your lifestyle moderate, as its very easy to spend all your wages and get in debt. Its better to share accomodation, probably close to work or metro station. Assuming you will be working in Media city, then best place for you will be Discovery Gardens or Gardens. I shared a 2 bedroom furnished flat there with one more guy for 2500 per month including all utility bills. 

You will need a car, but you will need to do driving lessons and test could cost you 3500 AED or so. 

All in all you can live comfortabelly on 50% of your wage and send the other 50% home or save.


----------



## satydg

Hi.. thats a good piece of info.. thanks .. i have dropped them a note to see if they can increase it to 20K... how much would be metro travel to and fro ? I am lookin at a studio for sure.. should i take it in JLT or TECOM - Media City?



Sinbawy said:


> its an average package (i'm 5 years in UAE and my package is less than yours, so cheer up) you can always try to push them a little higher package (20k+), your package is capable for yourself to get an studio by urself as studios will cost you 2k-3k monthly, cost of living will depend on your spending but say its another 4k (too much for a single expat) so that about 7k from your 17k + transportation 500 a month so basically you can save around 9.5k a month and you can do more, thats only roughly calculations, at the begining you will have a lot of expenses to open accounts for obtaining a driving license, water, electricity, gas....etc but once you are settled its gonna be almost like what i've told you, try to negotiate higher package (check market rates first if you have colleagues in the same field) but overall its a decent package


----------



## HarryK

satydg said:


> hi, i read ur note and am really impressed and need ur advice. i have received an offer from a very famous media firm in Dubai for a position of Sr Exec - Mobile Marketing. I have close to 9 yrs work exp but 4 yrs in the mobile domain and thats what they have considered. they have offered me 17k AED per month and a relocation allowance of 10k AED one time. Is that a decent package and how much do you think I will be able to save roughly. I will be staying on my own, so not sure if I should take a shared accomo or a Studio apt.. Really need ur advice so that I can ask them to make changes to my offer..
> 
> Saty


I'm head of recruitment for yahoo! We hire similar positions. If you have a proven track record then your offer isn't a good one. That's all I'm saying on that


----------



## BedouGirl

HarryK said:


> I'm head of recruitment for yahoo! We hire similar positions. If you have a proven track record then your offer isn't a good one. That's all I'm saying on that


Goodness you are brave - you will probably end up being inundated with people wanting to send you CVs 


----------



## HarryK

BedouGirl said:


> Goodness you are brave - you will probably end up being inundated with people wanting to send you CVs 


How do I delete?


----------



## BedouGirl

HarryK said:


> How do I delete?


If you really want to, PM one of the mods and explain what has happened and they will review - good luck either way 


----------



## satydg

I don't mind sending you my cv..LOL...wat say...hp yahoo pays me better...I defo have a strong track record
Saty


HarryK said:


> I'm head of recruitment for yahoo! We hire similar positions. If you have a proven track record then your offer isn't a good one. That's all I'm saying on that


----------



## Alija_MN

lekiben12 said:


> @thinklink- i’m working for a Fashion magazine company out in Dubai. The company is based (if i’m not mistaken) near the mall, dubai mall. their headoffice is in the Burj building but i won’t be working there. Are you living with someone?, whats the nightlife like, i’m not the biggest biggest partygoer but i’m no hermit either. Let me know x
> 
> @ Toon- 27,000 a year, i was advised to look at Shared apartment villas but to be honest, i don’t want to go through sharing. Maybe its just the fact that i’ve lived with my family and then having to move somewhere else and live with other people and get used to their homely habits, i’m not quite ready for , just yet (highly enthusiastic ocd) and i much prefer to live alone. i think, i may change my mind when i’m actually out there to see what my options are.
> 
> thank you guys x



Well if you will be working in Dubai mall... find something in Down twown Burj Dubai...you will find a reasonable apartment within your budget...


----------



## oz75

I swear i don't know what expats have been smoking here..27K a year is fine - discovery gardens - you'll get a studio - and for the time being its good enough to settle in.

its close to marina and all that so your fine.

again - i have a put a few posts up - i am reading the things people write up here....funny stuff.

//// SNIP////

get in touch if you want sound - realistic advice.


----------



## Felixtoo2

So Oz how do you like living in Disco Gardens?


----------



## oz75

Felixtoo2 said:


> So Oz how do you like living in Disco Gardens?


i don't live in discovery gardens - i had a place in the gardens for many years - moved in when they opened it up in 2003...still have an apt there - but have moved to jumeirah park...between springs and gardens.

but living in the gardens was great - good expat community - its quiet - green - no complaints at all.


----------



## londongirldubai

Hi lekiben... 

I am moving to Dubai at the end of July... Would be great to get in touch with another Londoner! 

Would be good to compare tips etc... Is there any way to send a private message on here? X


----------



## samroo

hi
you see its pretty simple. you come give it a shot not happy try to correct the situation .i.e change job-live with a room mate etc

not able to correct the situation --go home 

the world is not going to end and nobody will die or get hurt.

all of the people in the forum come different walks of life hence have different ideas about what is enough and what is ok or good.

good luck 

salam


----------



## Ducati2010

Sharing is not bad if you are lucky, my girlfriend share big apartment with other two girls, one is cabin crew at emirates airline and the other live with her boyfriend,

and she pay 3000 a month, on the mean street in dubai

sure you can find cheaper

live alone is tricky, as with this budget, it is possible in motor city but it is at 32,00

, it is a place where you the one who make the difference , being positive you can attract the best in every where , including dubai

good luck


----------



## nikkisizer

Mr Rossi said:


> Dubai is not the place to be living on beans on toast and watching DVDs as your only entertainment.
> 
> 9k is particularly low, have you tried negotiating on that amount?


I agree with Mr Rossi but as long as you can afford the cheese and brown sauce for the beans on toast it's all good 

Go with your gut instinct, I wish you well, good luck!


----------



## dazzler78

*hi*

Hi,

Coming straight to your query - for AED 27K per annum rent, you can max get a studio apartment (about 500 sqft, 1 big room + walkthru kitchen + balcony + bath + wardrobes) in Discovery Gardens, Karama, Bur Dubai kind of decent areas. There are cheaper options near Diera, International city, and places beyond that on dubai map. If you are going to be near Dubai Mall or Mall of Emirates area, Al barsha is another option.

Furnishing it would cost you another AED 4-5K. You will have to budget for bare minimum AED 5K-6K monthly expense (all inclusive). If you like to party a lot, roam around, shop, drink, splurge then there is no limit in dubai as there are scores of avenues.

If you want more info or have more queries, write back on or we cud catch up on some messenger/ skype....i came here 7 months back and thus went thru the same trauma recently.

have a gr8 stay in dubai..
rishab


----------



## JackEnglish

lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x





Hey, I'm new to this forum malarkey and also consdiering moving to Dubai later this year (also from just outside London too which is quite weird, Milton Keynes?)

I'm heading out there in September to speak to a few contacts about potential job oppurtunities so you're obviously much further ahead than I am but I'd love to hear how you get on? When are you heading out there?

Hope it goes well!

JJ


----------



## miss_martie

This discussion is making me all nervous about my move in august....im only on 10K per month so not that much more...but the ticket is paid for and I quit my job so not much to do about it but give it a try. Yikes


----------



## MartinP

miss_martie said:


> This discussion is making me all nervous about my move in august....im only on 10K per month so not that much more...but the ticket is paid for and I quit my job so not much to do about it but give it a try. Yikes


Miss Martie, good for you, I'm doing the same thing, just no job in Dubai to go too!!!!


----------



## miss_martie

MartinP said:


> Miss Martie, good for you, I'm doing the same thing, just no job in Dubai to go too!!!!


Now thats just crazy!  So u will just go to Dubai and apply for jobs and hope for the best? Crazy but will probably work! What kind of a job are you looking for?


----------



## MartinP

miss_martie said:


> Now thats just crazy!  So u will just go to Dubai and apply for jobs and hope for the best? Crazy but will probably work! What kind of a job are you looking for?


I am currently between jobs in the UK and I have worked in Sales / Business Development for 14 years, the last 8 have been in Pharmaceutical / Healthcare Sales, so ideally looking for similar roles. I do have a contact in the Oil & Gas Industry over there, so that may open a few doors - but I am open to help and suggestions from all who read this


----------



## miss_martie

MartinP said:


> I am currently between jobs in the UK and I have worked in Sales / Business Development for 14 years, the last 8 have been in Pharmaceutical / Healthcare Sales, so ideally looking for similar roles. I do have a contact in the Oil & Gas Industry over there, so that may open a few doors - but I am open to help and suggestions from all who read this


Im sure you will find something!Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## rebeccatess

lekiben12 said:


> sorry i earn *9,000 a month and the only thing they are paying for @djuae is for my accommodation whilst i await my visa. I already have a license here in the UK, i would need one for UAE? how much does that cost?. I haven’t even thought about driving yet. let me figure out my housing first.


I think you will really struggle on that salary, even a shared apartment in the British ex-pat areas will be 4000+ bills + food. If you get your own apartment then you have to think of the high cost of electricity for AC and little things like TV/internet is around 400-600 dirhams (100pound) a month. You would be best off negotiating a better package as if you want to socialise and go out to the British ex-pat areas then you will really struggle for money as many places a small glass of wine is 10 pounds. 

Hope you can find a nice shared apartment and your job offer you a better package or at least commission or a way to boost your wage. Good Luck!


----------



## lyoussif

lekiben12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t really know where to begin considering it is a forum. Well, i’m currently in the process of moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, so far i’ve been ‘okay’ in my organising and getting myself together to move.
> 
> I’m currently looking for apartments and my budget bracket is 27,000 AED maximum, is there anywhere quite (dare i say) trendy, city life like that i will be able to find around this pay packet. Following the conversation i had with my recruiter she said that its ‘NORMAL’ for people to pay from 35,000-60,000 in the area... This to me for someone Young & Single is a lot. But i don’t know anything yet.
> 
> And then there are the other things to think about buying furniture, theres an IKEA:clap2: so thats saved me  and like the social life, is everyone open to meeting new people or is it very closeknit and clique types i will find.
> 
> Can someone advice me.. anyone in my position or who has been in my position?
> 
> Let me know x




First of all congrats on your move to dubai, i have been there on vacation and fell in love and im currently looking for work there as well. im working with a few agencies but no success so far. im a 28 yr old female. arabic speaking american with over 8 years in finance and management.

can you please pass along some tips on how you got the job? what sites did you use, did you know anybody in dubai to help you out? how long did you search before getting offers. any little bit helps. thank you and good luck


----------



## UdayKiran

*still looking ?*

Hi martie...may i knw how u r qualified n ur expr...accordingly i can suggest


----------



## miss_martie

UdayKiran said:


> Hi martie...may i knw how u r qualified n ur expr...accordingly i can suggest


suggest what?


----------



## UdayKiran

miss_martie said:


> suggest what?


I meant suggest job openigs. Sorry, i later looked at the chain chat and undrstood ur profile


----------



## lekiben12

@ lyoussif - Ranstaad, and google search your job preference or job title and place dubai next to it. Thats how i did it, i didn’t speak to anyone just looked  . 

Sorry for the late response, weeks & months later i guess for others, i turned down the offer, partially if anything due to the money, for what its worth it is a great opportunity but i don’t want to be sold a dream, just to be able to live it. So i’m still based in the UK, just gathering as much work experience and life experience , so i’m confident in my position before i tackle my Dubai Dream (as it stands) once more.

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Jay_Dee

Hey,

I moved out here 6 month ago.... 

.... if you're looking for somewhere with some life to it, go for the Marina area, JLT or Tecom. That's where the expats are and the nightlife. You could possibly get away with living in Al Barsha too, but it sounds like you want to be near lots of social life. For the money you're looking at spending, you're really going to struggle. There are maid rooms in my building - Horizon Tower - which go for cheap. The one in my shared apartment is about 2200 a month, with all bills included, but the room ins tiny. For a decent sized room you're looking at having to spend between 45k AED upwards a year... for a whole apartment more likely 60k AED AED and upwards.

Also, if you're looking to meet people out here to go out etc, there's loads of opportunities out here. Feel free to add me on FB too if you like.


----------



## Rondam101

Hey Lekiben

I know this is an old thread..
But I'm moving in from the UK next month and kind of in the same boat that you were..
I'm looking at a rather low housing allowance (albeit it's a bit more than you) 
Just wondering if you could give me some info on how the housing story turned out...
Did you come over or not..?
How was it sharing - if you did?
Cos I'm looking at tit as an option to be closer to the Marina area and to live in a house..
The best option Ive got so far is with a couple in Jebel Ali..
So any info would be lovely
Cheers

RD

;-)


----------

